
Unlimited Storage with Office 365 Subscription - kirinan
https://blog.onedrive.com/office-365-onedrive-unlimited-storage/?linkId=10218942
======
hemancuso
Shameless plug for my product, ExpanDrive

[http://www.expandrive.com/expandrive](http://www.expandrive.com/expandrive)

Mount OneDrive (and OneDrive business, soon) as a network drive in Mac/Windows
(soon Linux!). Smart local cache. Access the data on demand without syncing
the repo in first. Also supports gdrive, s3, sftp, Dropbox, box and more.
Makes an unlimited account make a lot more sense if you only have a 128GB SSD.
Use selective sync with the primary client to only sync a portion of your
account. Then use ExpanDrive to offload the rest and access it as needed.

~~~
Fastidious
Google Drive broke on the last update. It is very slow.

~~~
rwmurrayVT
I just updated my Google Drive to the "new" web interface and I've noticed it
is absurdly slow in general.

------
freiheit
Have they fixed the other problems with this service?

We did a pilot of Office 365 with an eye on using the OneDrive stuff (in
addition to migrating to the cloud Exchange service) and found:

\- There's no mac client for the business one drive. Only windows. \-
Documents are silently modified by adding a "signature" to them. In some cases
this wouldn't matter, but in others it definitely would. \- There was a 20,000
item limit. (files or directories) There's ways to get around this by creating
additional collections, but that's hard and has its own limitations and
issues. \- Individual files had a 2GB size limit. \- Those combined to mean
that the "1TB" space limit was meaningless.

Note: "One Drive" and "One Drive for Business" are totally different. The
stuff connected to "Office 365" is the business stuff and it's really some
friendlier front-ends on some kind of Cloud SharePoint thing...

~~~
ulber
>Note: "One Drive" and "One Drive for Business" are totally different. The
stuff connected to "Office 365" is the business stuff and it's really some
friendlier front-ends on some kind of Cloud SharePoint thing...

From the link: "We’ve started rolling this out today to Office 365 Home,
Personal, and University customers." I'm using Office 365 University and it
definitely is the normal "One Drive" (just offers more space for it). The
branding here seems a bit confused.

~~~
vidyesh
OneDrive for Business is part of Office 365 which is run on Sharepoint online
cloud service by Microsoft.

In this OneDrive has two different services, you can use both as a Office 365
user. What you are using is the personal service for OneDrive which is on the
onedrive website, the other is the sharepoint online for teams which is used
for collaborating files in different projects, teams etc...

------
xnull
And an unlimited amount in PRISM.

"Beginning March 7 2013, PRISM now collects Microsoft (One)Drive data..."

[http://hbpub.vo.llnwd.net/o16/video/olmk/holt/greenwald/NoPl...](http://hbpub.vo.llnwd.net/o16/video/olmk/holt/greenwald/NoPlaceToHide-
Documents-Uncompressed.pdf) (27)

------
curiousDog
They should remove/increase the file size and count limit first. Technically,
that's also probably the bigger challenge.

~~~
richardlblair
As much as it's a pain in the ass, you can always a multipart RAR to get
around this.

Again, I know, pain in the ass, but it's a work around.

~~~
freiheit
Then you'll run into the 20,000 item limit faster...

------
Chevalier
I'm currently paying $10/month for GDrive, mostly because of the auto-awesome
photo suite that automatically incorporates my full-size GDrive photos and
lets me share easily on G+. While I love that perk, it just doesn't compare to
backing up my entire family's data for $20/year each... and that's before
including the free Office suite for each of us!

If anyone at Google is reading this, you can win me back by incorporating
photo deduplication. I have well over a terabyte of duplicate photos that I
don't dare delete, but could easily be deduplicated down to maybe 100-200GB.
I'm sure deduplication already happens server-side, but the consumer is still
stuck with endless copies in disorganized folders.

Sadly, this is almost certainly checkmate for Dropbox. I imagine they'll be
acquired by Amazon, which has yet to offer a decent consumer-facing cloud
brand and needs the economies of scale to compete with Microsoft and Google.
Even then, I'm not sure how anyone can compete with the price of OneDrive
alone... much less when coupled with the best-of-class Office suite.

------
grandalf
OneDrive is currently a pale imitation of Google Apps. It's close but there
are lots of rough edges and subtle usability bugs.

Also, this promotion doesn't work with business accounts.

------
tkmcc
In case anyone on the OneDrive team is reading this, the link on "here" in the
words "go here to put yourself at the front of the line" links to a URL [+]
that seems to have a placeholder tracking id.

[+]
[https://preview.onedrive.com/?wt.mc_id=oo_blog_onedrive_inse...](https://preview.onedrive.com/?wt.mc_id=oo_blog_onedrive_insertblogtitlehere)

------
unkoman
The 20000 item sync limitation is still there though.

~~~
mahyarm
Does that 20000 item limit apply with all types of accounts? I've seen
comments about how onedrive business doesn't have a mac client for example?

------
matthewarkin
They were already offering 1TB of storage for free, realistically they are
probably rebranding 1TB to Unlimited because I highly doubt most of their
users were getting near a TB of storage. (It was also 1 TB per user, so 5TB
free for a Home account)

~~~
comebackshane
Had this exact same thought. Upload rates being what they are, I doubt many
people are uploading that much. This plan could come back to bite them down
the line if Google Fiber (or other similarly fast services) ever gets a wide
rollout, though.

------
pratyushag
Finally, somebody being smart enough to give unlimited storage. One of the
primary reasons gmail took off was unlimited storage, at a time when people
were very space conscious and had to keep deleting emails.

~~~
minimaxir
Gmail didn't have unlimited storage at launch; it gave 1GB of storage, which
back then felt like unlimited (relative to Yahoo's 50MB limit, anyways).

OneDrive had a 1TB limit before this announcement, which isn't as dramatic of
a comparison.

~~~
dudus
But when it was released the marketing message was that the storage on Gmail
was "infinity +1" since you get 1GB to start and the storage would grow slowly
forever, thus infinity.

